# ICS Update Failing



## kevmueller (Jun 16, 2011)

I have been trying to run the update on my sons Bionic and the download will happen (about 30 min on 4G) and then reboot and about halfway through the install the phone will reboot and it did not install.

His phone is rooted, but he has not changed anything and he just used the app drawer to hide all the bloat that was on the phone he did not want, but when you go in to the apps all the apk's are still there and when you look in settings at all apps you can see them and they are just grayed out.

Has anyone else ran in to these problems?


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

I ran into the same thing. I ended up having to fxz to. 905 and it took the update just fine. There may be another way to do it but that worked for sure. Now I need to figure out if I can root again

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## azdave (Feb 13, 2012)

i had used forever root for my bionic but never changed anything and mine kept failing too.. i unrooted it using pete's tool and it did unroot my bionic..tried ota again and still failed..guess i'll go the fxz route..seems as though that works no problem as far as ive read..


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

Yea the Petes method doesn't seem to work correctly anymore to actually unroot, but the. 905 fxz and rsd lite 5.7 (I think) worked with one try

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## digitalr0gue (Oct 18, 2012)

H_U_N_T_E_R_3 said:


> Yea the Petes method doesn't seem to work correctly anymore to actually unroot, but the. 905 fxz and rsd lite 5.7 (I think) worked with one try
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


That's what i did, except i did it all in HoB. Same concept though. It will work.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kevmueller (Jun 16, 2011)

digitalr0gue said:


> That's what i did, except i did it all in HoB. Same concept though. It will work.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


With the HoB method does it keep or reapply root at the end of the process?


----------



## digitalr0gue (Oct 18, 2012)

kevmueller said:


> With the HoB method does it keep or reapply root at the end of the process?


Reapplies it at the end. Painfully easy.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## azdave (Feb 13, 2012)

yea i fxz'ed back to 5.905..then did ics update and worked fine..then i used razors edge tool to root..got my bionic finally with ics and rooted..


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

That's exactly what I just did. The razers edge route was quite possibly the easiest root I've ever done

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## kevmueller (Jun 16, 2011)

I used HoB on both my son's and wife's Bionic last night, my son was rooted but stock and my wife had a custom ROM. I was able to keep my son's data and get the upgrade done and wiped my wife's and get the update done with HoB with no problems at all. Very easy process.


----------

